# Looking for more crew-Rockport



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Offshore Rockport- Looking to add to crew. We are mostly Aggies, 26-55, family guys. We fish hard but not too serious. Couple of Veterans and more is a good thing. Plenty of beer on board but no drunks. Safety paramount (we had a life raft drill in January). Quality time in the pool after fishing and cooking quality dinners afterwards. Most of us have kids (all high quality kiddos) and they are always a priority part of the gig.
Boat - SeaHunter 40, just did major overhaul including new engines. Full suite of safety gear (epirb, raft, sat phone, etc). I’ve been on the gulf for 30+ years.
Fishing- hammer snapper, get on the troll. Fish out to 60nm but will add some overnighters this year. We fish as a team and share as a team. Crew helps with $150/d for fuel and everyone pitches in wherever (breakfast, drinks, bait, wine, dinner, whatever).
Accomodations- I have a place on Estes that can hold everybody. View is good,fellowship is even better. Plenty of pool time after fishing with fruity drinks and possibly loud music.
If this sounds like you, send me a note bradking1966 at gee mail and introduce yourself.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry for the duplicates. old dude here.


----------

